
Everyone should get a Dashcam - _JamesA_
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/EveryoneShouldGetADashcam.aspx
======
matt_the_bass
I’d love a recorder that connected to all the existing OEM cameras that are
already installed on my car. Does anyone make such a thing?

